# Boss HTX V blade 7'6"



## Ajlawn1 (Aug 20, 2009)

7'6" Boss HTX V blade. Blade only $4000. Located in Northern Indiana.


----------



## Freshwater (Feb 28, 2014)

AJ you still have this? Do they make wings for it? 
A guy I sold a couple things to a couple years ago is looking for a boss v. Compatible with the newer mount and wiring.


----------



## BUFF (Dec 24, 2009)

Freshwater said:


> AJ you still have this? Do they make wings for it?
> A guy I sold a couple things to a couple years ago is looking for a boss v. Compatible with the newer mount and wiring.


HXT V is rated for 1/2t pickups and wings are not available according to the Boss dot com


----------



## EWSplow (Dec 4, 2012)

BUFF said:


> HXT V is rated for 1/2t pickups and wings are not available according to the Boss dot com


That would be a nice plow for a jeep though.

Maybe the guy who's selling it should keep it and buy a jeep. Specially since there's no Juan to do sidewalks.


----------



## WIPensFan (Jan 31, 2009)

I think @Ajlawn1 should just take one of his famous road trips up to WI and give me that. Just for the honor of being in my presence.


----------



## Ajlawn1 (Aug 20, 2009)

Freshwater said:


> AJ you still have this? Do they make wings for it?
> A guy I sold a couple things to a couple years ago is looking for a boss v. Compatible with the newer mount and wiring.


She gone...



EWSplow said:


> That would be a nice plow for a jeep though.
> 
> Maybe the guy who's selling it should keep it and buy a jeep. Specially since there's no Juan to do sidewalks.


There's definitely no Juan to drive the Jeep either...


----------



## Freshwater (Feb 28, 2014)

Thanks.


----------

